# Christmas Mnt Village, WI Dells, March 28 - April 4, 2 Bdrm, $200 + $80 HK fee



## JudyS (Mar 9, 2015)

Spend spring break at Christmas Mountain Village in the Wisconsin Dells! The resort has an indoor pool and a ski lift with snow tubing. The Wisconsin Dells are the indoor water-park capital of the world!

The price is $200 for the entire week, but there is an additional  housekeeping fee of $80 charged by the resort. 

Description Provided by Resort: "Christmas Mountain Village invites you to enjoy year-round recreation amid the quiet beauty of the Wisconsin Dells. The Dells, fantastic rock formations that flank a 15-mile stretch of the Wisconsin River, are the state's foremost natural attraction. The resort offers four outdoor pools open Memorial Day through Labor Day, one indoor pool, a 27-hole golf course, tennis courts, downhill ski slopes, a restaurant, and lounge. Children will enjoy a game room on site, as well as a pool of their own.

"This cottage is approximately 650 square feet fully accommodated with wood or gas fireplace, ceiling fan, central air, television and DVD, dishwasher, stove, refrigerator, microwave, toaster, coffee maker, phone, and an open air deck. This vacation home sleeps six; one queen size bed, two twins and a sleeper sofa."

My additional comments: This resort has recently had an extensive renovation! This is a free-standing unit (or half of a duplex) in a campground setting, with a full kitchen, living room, fireplace, and two bedrooms. The resort rates this unit as sleeping six people, but I think it would be more comfortable for four.

I own a number of timeshares and rent them out frequently. I ask all of my renters to sign a simple rental agreement. This helps protect both parties. I'd be happy to send a copy of the rental agreement; just let me know if you'd like to see it.

I am a long-time TUG member, and long-time eBayer with 100% positive feedback. I accept personal checks, and also credit cards via Paypal. Please email me with any questions.

Thanks for viewing my post!

-- Judy


----------



## JudyS (Mar 16, 2015)

This is still available!


----------



## torontobuyer (Mar 16, 2015)

JudyS said:


> This is still available!



Hard to believe, as seems like one of the best deals I've ever seen here. Unless it only has an outhouse. Along with a longtime member that accepts Paypal. Wish I could take advantage of.


----------



## Ilovemykidsmore (Mar 25, 2015)

Judy, is this still available?


----------

